# Do you like "people of color"?



## polyqueerandrosensual (Dec 7, 2020)

Niggers. Slanteyes. Dotheads. Redskins. Cameljockeys. Abos. Boongas (? apparently, was looking for one for Polynesians and this is what I found).

Do you like em? Yes? No? Some of em? Why or why not?


----------



## The Real Me (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes. Disliking an entire group of people is just foolish and a great way to con yourself out of some more friends.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Dec 7, 2020)

I default to disliking everyone, until I get to know them more


----------



## Punished Benis (Dec 7, 2020)

We'll call it a sliding scale. I'm not going to make my mind up entirely beforehand, but ethnicity is one of several factors I use to temper my expectations.

I'd feel bad if my metric was proven wrong more often than it is.

General race is a bad indicator, because Somalians, for example, are not the same as other Africans. They are the niggest. Cubans and Salvadoreans are generally cool people, while Hondurans and Guatemalans are often leeches, and Mexicans are disproportionately kiddie diddlers. Lebanese and Syrians of Lebanese descent are usually less inbred than ethnic Syrians. Also, there's the issue of culture vs genetics, etc etc. Plus, there are always exceptions. Like I said, not ironclad, but a useful guideline./ISPOILER]


----------



## MrJokerRager (Dec 8, 2020)

I try to get along with everyone the best I can. 

However my dick is a raging white supremacist who volunteered to join the KKK.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Dec 11, 2020)

Merit/character first, color last. 

Unless they act like a Wyatt A. Man cartoon or some social justice priss I do not care.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Dec 11, 2020)

I judge based upon behavior. There are some POC factions whose overall behavior is excellent, so I assume the best of individuals in those groups until they prove they are an aberration. There are some whose overall behavior is deplorable, so I assume if not the worst a position of benign caution toward individual members until they prove they are an aberration. However, I don’t consider “black pipl” to be a faction. The slices are way thinner than that, no matter the group.

My concept of acceptable behavior is (I’ve been told many times this year in particular) white supremacy, though, so basically I’m saying I like people who act white and I do not drop my guard around people who do not. This includes white people who don’t act white either, like trailer park dwellers whose side gig from their chosen career fighting roosters is a little light meth distribution, and of course white rich kids helping burn down cities they don’t have to live in.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 11, 2020)

i try judge a person for who they are as individual. race dont mean much to me.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Dec 11, 2020)

I've met and befriended some black folks who I thought were some pretty chill and decent people, but I've also been around some non-white/black people who I thought were ignorant cunts.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 11, 2020)

I like people

saying People of Color sounds racist as fuck, used by people who think they aren't racist


----------



## The Marauder (Feb 10, 2021)

I’m not racist.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 10, 2021)

I stay away from wiggers, niggers, miggers and chiggers
Some african groups are cooler than others, most american raised niggas are usually shitty people with fragile emotions/egos and i tend to hate those kind of people in general. Mexicans are just fucking annoying for the most part.
Never really hung out with Asians except this one korean kid, he was pretty cool.

Honestly, if you aren't annoying, unfunny, and obnoxiously loud. Then I'm fine with you


----------



## FarCentrist (Feb 10, 2021)

My opinions on POC basically mirrors that of the progressive left victim hierarchy. 

Black at the top
Muslims
First nations (abos and native Indians) 
Dark hispanics
Light hispanics
Whites and Asians (same thing) 

Notice how the higher up you go, the more crimes and the more serious crimes are committed by members of that race? 

Notice how majority black countries are shitholes, majority Mexican etc

So my POC hierarchy is the opposite with Asians at the top, then whites etc.


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Feb 10, 2021)

You can tell the white man/woman is cucked because people are actually giving real, "non-racist" answers on the board that only receives joke answers. I'll try and help level the playing field.

Most races are manageable, but niggers are just straight niggers. They had one job they can do right, and kike northerns took that away from them with the promise of teaching them to read (look how that "reading" turned out).  They can't even beat the white man in football, the literal nigger football league, dominated by the superior Brady and Gronk chad whites.


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Feb 10, 2021)

Anyone convinced that there any human traits resulting from color of skin has surely eaten the stupid pill. Stereotypes exist only to piss off the normies on the interbutt.

Edit- Reeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Feb 10, 2021)

My wife accuses me of being a racist against everyone, and she's not wrong. I have this burning hatred for everyone in my line of sight most days. I prefer to be in the company of my dogs, what's wrong with that? 

I absolutely loathe being around anyone born in another (3rd world shit-hole) country. They missed Kindergarten and thus failed to learn the basic rules of life here in the U.S. It's not their fault, but I still fucking hate them.


----------



## stares at error messages (Feb 14, 2021)

No. It's not a skin colour thing. I don't like them and the identity politics is out of control. Blacks teach their kids to hate whites and I've experienced the results of this. Their character is always shitty and bad and I don't want to deal with the problems they cause. Blacks are trade contraband in US anyway and should have been expatriated back to Africa when slavery was abolished just like we do with Mexicans today.


----------



## A Thick Piece of Meat (Feb 14, 2021)

humans are all the same


----------



## Dysnomia (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm white. That's a color right?

btw I hate myself.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 14, 2021)

I hate the term. It's arbitrary to categorize all humans into 1 race and all other races. I've got nothing against people of any race though.


----------



## polyqueerandrosensual (Dec 7, 2020)

Niggers. Slanteyes. Dotheads. Redskins. Cameljockeys. Abos. Boongas (? apparently, was looking for one for Polynesians and this is what I found).

Do you like em? Yes? No? Some of em? Why or why not?


----------



## Carlito (Feb 14, 2021)

In terms of the people, hating an entire group only because of their skin or appearance is retarded since that is something they have no choice in being.

In terms of the term, I think it's a person-first reformatting of a term ("colored people") that the Left disavows because of its supposed racism. It's rather retarded either way you look at it.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Feb 14, 2021)

No


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Feb 15, 2021)

I do like them but I like them a lot more if they have tits


----------



## Mochi14 (Feb 15, 2021)

No


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Feb 15, 2021)

Niggers are not human and should be exterminated. Kikes are literal demons that need to be purged in order to obtain world peace.  
I like Indians, latinos, Asians, and the Arabs that don't want to saw off my head.


----------



## TerrorSperg99 (Feb 15, 2021)

To judge people as a group is retarded there are good and bad in every subtype of human


----------



## Corny Capybara (Feb 15, 2021)

In their own countries, yeah. Not when they come over from wherever and rape European women and try to plant mosques everywhere.


----------



## queerape (Feb 16, 2021)

I don't like myself, so no.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 16, 2021)

For the most part I don’t have any prejudices against race. There’s good and bad in all races. I’ll joke around and talk shit about some people acting like walking  negative stereotypes of their race, but it’s just jokes and I don’t actually have an issue with most people due to their race.

the exception is arabs/middle easterners. I’ve met too many shitty sand niggers in my life that I’ve developed a prejudice against them.


----------



## notreallyacynic (Mar 17, 2021)

A Thick Piece of Meat said:


> humans are all the same


No, they are not.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 17, 2021)

I like some races more than others. The best non-whites imo are East Asians (except mainland chinks), Tibetans, and Mongols


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 17, 2021)

I hate everyone for different reasons


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Mar 17, 2021)

I love women of color because I am well attuned to my conqueror spirit

I don't mind men of color because racism is autistic and because each race does something good (niggers are good boxers and footballers, the muslim race makes great food, chinks made dragon ball z etc)


----------



## Justanotherguy (Mar 18, 2021)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> Niggers. Slanteyes. Dotheads. Redskins. Cameljockeys. Abos. Boongas (? apparently, was looking for one for Polynesians and this is what I found).
> 
> Do you like em? Yes? No? Some of em? Why or why not?


Yes I'm okay with all groups of people. 
 Every race has shit people in them,


----------



## Justanotherguy (Mar 18, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> chinks made dragon ball


Bro,  dbz and food.


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Dec 11, 2021)

Maybe there’s a reason people are born sharing a color with actual shit


----------



## Dyn (Dec 11, 2021)

PeggieBigCock said:


> Maybe there’s a reason people are born sharing a color with actual shit


Yeah it's called melanin and it protects against sunburn.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 11, 2021)

@polyqueerandrosensual don't say 'boongas' that's micronesians call them pollywogs.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 11, 2021)

Some of them, but I don't think any two races can both cohabitate and coexist.


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Dec 11, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Yeah it's called melanin and it protects against sunburn.


Nigger mad nigger mad nigger mad, what the fuck is with niggers and MUH MELANIN. Dem white folks always tryin to steal our melanin, we wuz kangz, our lil baboon babies be beautiful white people juss jealous of MUH MELANIN.


----------



## polyqueerandrosensual (Dec 7, 2020)

Niggers. Slanteyes. Dotheads. Redskins. Cameljockeys. Abos. Boongas (? apparently, was looking for one for Polynesians and this is what I found).

Do you like em? Yes? No? Some of em? Why or why not?


----------



## Dyn (Dec 11, 2021)

PeggieBigCock said:


> Nigger mad nigger mad nigger mad, what the fuck is with niggers and MUH MELANIN. Dem white folks always tryin to steal our melanin, we wuz kangz, our lil baboon babies be beautiful white people juss jealous of MUH MELANIN.


Bro calm down.


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Dec 11, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Bro calm down.


Dyn I’m just saying melanin is not coveted by any other race than blacks, it’s delusion. Bix nood.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 11, 2021)

PeggieBigCock said:


> Dyn I’m just saying melanin is not coveted by any other race than blacks, it’s delusion. Bix nood.


idk white women sure can't seem to get enough of it


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Dec 11, 2021)

Dyn said:


> idk white women sure can't seem to get enough of it


White woman are, more often than not, infantile, also coal burners aren’t white, we don’t want them, they’ve made they’re bed with niggers they can lay in it.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 11, 2021)

PeggieBigCock said:


> White woman are, more often than not, infantile


Yeah, I prefer black women too. See how easy it is to find something in common?


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Dec 11, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Yeah, I prefer black women too. See how easy it is to find something in common?


Unironically true, black women that keep their hair natural, and don’t replace it with chemicals and horse tail hair plugs, and aren’t niggerish or welfare queens are actually very preferable to white women.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 11, 2021)

PeggieBigCock said:


> Unironically true, black women that keep their hair natural, and don’t replace it with chemicals and horse tail hair plugs, and aren’t niggerish or welfare queens are actually very preferable to white women.


So since you think coal burners aren't white, what race and/or pronouns would you prefer I address you by?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 11, 2021)

Yeah. I'm cool with them. I judge by content of character like the cuck I am. Despise the term people of color because it sounds like a rebrand of coloured person.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Dec 11, 2021)

they're fine, but like can we go back to calling them negros or whatever, 'people of color' is so long and sounds unsophisticated, when Malcom X or whatever talked about 'us negros' he made it sound cool


----------



## Dyn (Dec 11, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Despise the term people of color because it sounds like a rebrand of coloured person.


I think the new generation will always want to make up a new term so they can pretend they're more tolerant and compassionate than their parents without actually doing anything, and the old generation will always resent it because using out of date terms makes them feel racist.

It's lame but just keep in mind that one day zoomer's kids will make up some new term everyone suddenly has to use, and zoomers will lose their shit over it.


----------



## polyqueerandrosensual (Dec 11, 2021)

Dyn said:


> @polyqueerandrosensual don't say 'boongas' that's micronesians call them pollywogs.



Who the fuck made a term specifically for a group of people that fuck all nobody cares about or even acknowledges the existence of?? 



PeggieBigCock said:


> Dyn I’m just saying melanin is not coveted by any other race than blacks, it’s delusion. Bix nood.



Tbh nigs care about a lot of shit that nobody else seems to. Very odd race.



Dyn said:


> So since you think coal burners aren't white, what race and/or pronouns would you prefer I address you by?



It doesn't work that way- the woman takes on the race of the man fucking her, not vice versa.


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Dec 11, 2021)

Dyn said:


> So since you think coal burners aren't white, what race and/or pronouns would you prefer I address you by?


Exceptional nigger doesn’t realize snow bunnies are only the whores that get blacked, beaten and left with a gremlin retard mutt and a few broken ribs. This doesn’t apply to women who fuck black women, gay black women are based they know better than to fuck men of their own race.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 11, 2021)

I don't care about pee oh cees, all I can say though is fuck ypipo


----------



## Dyn (Dec 12, 2021)

PeggieBigCock said:


> This doesn’t apply to women who fuck black women


"It's okay when I do it."


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Dec 12, 2021)

Dyn said:


> @polyqueerandrosensual don't say 'boongas' that's micronesians call them pollywogs.


coconuts


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Dec 12, 2021)

Dyn said:


> "It's okay when I do it."


Damn straight motherfucker


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 12, 2021)

Sorry I only befriend natives until it’s time to go under the blankets.


----------

